# Cleaning cost



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Im sure this question has been what is a far cost of a basisc tear down and cleaning of a reel.. no part replacements ( I know this is extra) bit just a basic cost ( starting point )

1) bait caster. i.e round reel ABU's, Revo's, Shimano's 

2) mid ranger reels i.e... TDL 15, abu 7000's, 

3) high ender i.e. .. big penns you know the shinnie ones




I know this is open question I just want to get an ideas,,

all feedback is welcome..

thanks DVS


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

x2 i would like to know as well and cost for super tuning


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is what we charge:

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

Bantam1 said:


> Here is what we charge:
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con.../index/customer_service0/Repair_Services.html


thank for posting..


----------



## Woodlands Reel Repair (Apr 9, 2012)

*WOODLANDS REEL REPAIR*​*713-204-9362*​*[email protected]*​​​*CLEANING&REPAIR CHARGES*​*25.00-BAITCAST & SPINNING*​*30.00- CONVENTIONAL *​*45.00-INTERNATIONAL,TIAGRAS,ETC*​*ALL PRICES EXCLUDING COST OF PARTS*​


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Its had to beat Shimano - I have never had to pay for additional parts, or shipping back to me .... and there is never a question when the Mfg. repairs them for you ...

On certain high end reels they even have a fast turn around program


----------



## piratelight (May 2, 2008)

if you want to trick out your penn. this is the only choice.
http://www.cals2speed.com/


----------



## SaltwaterJunkie (Jun 25, 2011)

Reel Inn located in Baytown. If don't live close you can ship your reels to them. 

Basic reel cleaning is $20


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

Bantam,

I did not see a price for Calais and Calcutta DC reels. Any idea?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

My buddy does mine for free (actually has an E7 and 200 GT Calcutta of mine right now). He's gotta a work bench in his shop just for reels and cleans all our buddies as well. No charge. He eats that **** up. He's 71 and still works (does'nt have to) to stay busy and I've told him he should start a reel cleaning business since he likes doing it and is already set up for it.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Davids Tackle Box in Rosenberg is $25 plus parts.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

I clean reels for a donation of $20.00 plus parts. I live in League City. If interested, send me a PM. thanks!


----------

